# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Mua bán - Sửa chữa máy CNC cũ tại TP HCM

## cnchiepphat

*Hiệp Phát CNC* chuyên mua bán, sửa chữa máy CNC cắt dây, máy CNC khoan, máy CNC phay, máy CNC tiện, máy CNC mài, máy CNC bắn tia của các hãng: Fanuc, Mitsubishi, Mazak, Brother, Okuma, Hitachi, Waida, Sodick, Toyoda, Sumitomo... 
Hiệp Phát CNC với đội ngũ nhân viên tốt nghiệp các trường đại học trong và ngoài nước chuyên nghành điện tử, cơ điện tử, tự động hóa...với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong việc sửa chữa máy công cụ CNC.
Danh mục sửa chữa:
-  Sửa chữa máy cắt dây CNC các hãng Fanuc, Mitsubishi, Brother, sodick. Chuyên sửa các bệnh về: Lỗi về trục chính, dao chạy không đúng lập trình, chương trình không chạy, máy khởi động chậm, khó thay dao, gia công sai số, thay dao tự động, lỗi các bộ phận của máy như Servo, biến tần, Plc...



- Sửa chữa máy mài CNC các hãng: Hitachi, Waida, Toyoda, Sumitomo. Chuyên khắc phục các lỗi về phần cứng điện tử, các vi mạch điều khiển, Board I/O, Nguồn, Biến tần, Servo...


-  Sửa chữa máy bắn tia CNC các hãng Mitsubishi, Sodick, Jem... Chuyên sửa chữa các bệnh về xung bao gồm: Máy không có xung và báo lỗi, máy không lên xuống tự động, màn hình bị treo, màn hình không hiện số,màn hình hiện số nhưng không hoạt động. Thông số thực hiện ở các trục không chính xác.  Máy khởi động không lên,  đầu điện cực bị rớt đầu lao xuống không kiểm soát.


-  Sửa chữa máy khoan CNC cũ tại TP HCM các hãng Fanuc, Brother, Miroku...Chuyên sửa chữa các lỗi của máy khoan cnc về phần cứng điện tử, sửa chữa các bộ phận của máy cnc khoan như biến tần, servo, plc, máy tính công nghiệp...


- Sửa chữa máy phay CNC cũ các hãng: Mazak, Mitsubishi, DMG, Toyoda, Matsuura, Sodick, Hitachi, Shizuoka, Okuma, Kuraki, Hamai, Enshu, Tsugami, Wasino, Rokuroku, Mitsuiseiki, Marufuku, Kasuga, Yasuda, Ohtori...Chuyên sửa các bệnh về: Lỗi về trục chính, dao chạy không đúng lập trình, chương trình không chạy, máy khởi động chậm, khó thay dao, gia công sai số, thay dao tự động, các lỗi thiết bị của cnc như biến tần, servo, máy tính công nghiệp, plc...


-  Sửa chữa máy tiện CNC các hãng Cincom, Mazak, Hitachi Seiki, Akebono, Wasino, Tsugami, Eguro, Okuma Howa, Miyano, Danichi, Moriseiki, Star, Nakamura, Citizen, ikegai, Takisawa...Chuyên sửa chữa các bệnh: Lỗi chương trình gia công, lỗi trục chính, lỗi zezo. Lỗi các bộ phận của máy CNC như biến tần, servo, plc, máy tính công nghiệp...

----------


## cnchiepphat

up cho ai cần

----------


## newngoc

Cho số điện thoại liên lạc sửa máy bắn điện nha bạn

----------

